# A few shots of Owings Mills, and Timonium Maryland 12.19



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Here are a few storm shots thought I would share:


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)




----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)




----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I have never seen the plow trucks plowing the highway like that, that is sweet!
Good pictures, hows the case do in the snow for traction?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice v plow would work good for that apartment complex.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up with driving the lawn maintenance truck during the stomr? looks like you need another plow truck or skid! and nice storm!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Was the Case CTL in the back of the box truck??

I see it's in multiple pictures.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

sidthss;945052 said:


> I have never seen the plow trucks plowing the highway like that, that is sweet!
> Good pictures, hows the case do in the snow for traction?


Yeah its the most I have seen in a row like that, it was awesome I wish I could have gotten some better shots.



grandview;945066 said:


> Nice v plow would work good for that apartment complex.


No v blades there =(....we are soon to get a blizzard and hopefully that helps a lot.



EGLC;945258 said:


> whats up with driving the lawn maintenance truck during the stomr? looks like you need another plow truck or skid! and nice storm!


It has about 4 pallets of ice melt a 7 person side walk crew blowers and an atv in th back, sticks like glue. We have 3 other skids on other sites and one at the shop loading salt. We also have 10 other trucks and 2 dump trucks plowing.



Mark13;945331 said:


> Was the Case CTL in the back of the box truck??
> 
> I see it's in multiple pictures.


I wish =), the little ditch witch but thats about it! It does fit in this one though:


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn I've done a few complexes like that but never with that much snow in em. Not much you can do with a straight blade but bury the cars & call in the loader when its that deep. The 12 trucks in a row is bad ass. it looks like the mess they run around the beltway.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

syzer;945410 said:


>


Now that is a nice rig!
Nice pictures too.


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice pics man! I like how the case is stored in the back of the truck!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics man....looks like you run a real good operation. Some of these 18-19 year old kids think they have it all figured out....pay it no means.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

tls22;946061 said:


> Nice pics man....looks like you run a real good operation. Some of these 18-19 year old kids think they have it all figured out....pay it no means.


What do they have figured out???


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sidthss;946077 said:


> What do they have figured out???


aspects of business as a whole


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

sidthss;945052 said:


> I have never seen the plow trucks plowing the highway like that, that is sweet!


CDOT out here does that...Only with 4 or 5 trucks...never 11 like that.

Anyways to the OP :

Looks like a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks guys! That was actually 14 trucks on that stretch, I have seen it here before but usually 5-6 never 14 =). Looked incredibly cool.


Thanks TLS22, we sure try! Its tough with the competition, but we do ok!


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

You can see better here:

http://www.precision-aquatics.com/gallery/albums/album01/IMG_0624.jpg


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

thats a sweet pic.


----------



## tiovklr (Oct 28, 2009)

BladeScape;946154 said:


> CDOT out here does that...Only with 4 or 5 trucks...never 11 like that.


Not in the mountains they don't. You're lucky to see two trucks working together, never 4 or 5 and I drive from Vail to Denver for work weekly...plenty of snow usually, albeit not this winter.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I see 4 or 5 working together quite often. Usually on i-76 in denver.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

syzer;945410 said:


> It has about 4 pallets of ice melt a 7 person side walk crew blowers and an atv in th back, sticks like glue. We have 3 other skids on other sites and one at the shop loading salt. We also have 10 other trucks and 2 dump trucks plowing.


The other skids and dumps subs? You have a partner right? Sorry for all the questions :waving:


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

pretty good size storm for Maryland isnt it?


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

EGLC;950509 said:


> The other skids and dumps subs? You have a partner right? Sorry for all the questions :waving:


Nope, no partners.



DugHD;950577 said:


> pretty good size storm for Maryland isnt it?


Yeah, we got one like this back in 2003 and one before that in 1996. Ill take another tomorrow =)


----------

